# How to



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

For those of you who have not seen this, I am putting it in again so that you will not have to go through the posts and logs to find it . To those of you who have seen them and can remember I am sorry for the repeat. 
Benita Perth W Aust.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I missed this!!!! THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Irish knitter said:


> I missed this!!!! THANK YOU so much!!!


Your welcome.
Benita Perth W Aust


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful. Great way to recycle/reuse too.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Great, thanks.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

A great idea. I love re-purposing. Your wreaths are colorful and so well done.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I missed this too. Very clever.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, my goodness! I don't remember seeing this before and thank you so much for re-posting. I love these wreaths and can't wait to start making some. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Very smart idea . Beautiful things from recycled stuff.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for tutorial. I had not seen this before, will for sure be making some of these.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

How adorable. Thanks for posting a second time. I missed the first post.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Adorable, great for the planet and inexpensive...what more could one want!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty. I missed them because my stupid computer wasn't working right


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

great idea...thank you for sharing


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

great idea...thank you for sharing


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for posting. This is the first time I saw your clever wreaths. They will make perfect favors for my annual knitting Christmas party.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

That is a cute idea!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

I had missed this. Thanks so much.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks. I have never seen this before. Must try it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Well done!
Thank you for the tutorial!


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Really fun idea. Kids will love it. Thanks


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very clever!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Those are really pretty.

How do you cut the lids into rings?


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

I missed this also, thanks for re posting!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh I missed your first posting but I love this my limited crochet skills will allow me to do this, now where can I get some lids so I can try right away. Thank you for sharing this clever idea


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love them ,thanks,guess I missed them before


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for posting again . I'm sure my limited crochet skills will allow me to try these . Good practice too .


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love them. How pretty and creative! Well done.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for reposting! Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

you are very creative!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Why do we need to be shy about reposting; we get new members every day? Or we might miss something. This is a good example of it as I never saw it before. What a great idea and there's always a place to put such a pretty wreath so it's a welcome gift. Your wreaths are very pretty.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, it is a great idea. My mind is already racing....
Hannet


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute idea


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

benita1945 said:


> For those of you who have not seen this, I am putting it in again so that you will not have to go through the posts and logs to find it . To those of you who have seen them and can remember I am sorry for the repeat.
> Benita Perth W Aust.


What a clever Idea, recycle, reuse and save.


----------



## kathryn64 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am trying to learn to crochet so this might be a project I might try to tackle since there isn't a great investment in materials and they are cute and versatile.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Great ideas for mini-wreaths! Well-done! I think they would be perfect for nursing home/assisted living residents. ...and they stay fresh forever! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't remember seeing this before either, so thank you for re-posting. Will try to make some of them. I like re-using things. :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I missed it before. Those are just beautiful. I will have to try some.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

I had not seen this before, so am really glad you reposted. This is such a great idea. Thank you Thank you Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Merry Christmas! Thank you ! 
Have also made smaller ones from the central portion of the lids. jude


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

What a great idea! You are so creative!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

To all those who have commented I do appreciate and you know this is a wonderful gift I have and being paid in compliments and sharing it around the world is in itself a gift I get back when I am reading your remarks and when I know you are using what I put in makes me want to cry with Happiness as it is so rewarding . 
A VERY BIG THANKS , Benita Perth W Australia


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

kazzza said:


> Great, thanks.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you. I, too, had never seen these before, but love the idea. Perhaps it could be made for other holidays just by changing yarn colors and decorations?


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Great idea. Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

do not apologize for such a wonderful idea especially at this time of year. it is the first time for me and I loved it. thanks


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks to all who are following my posts and leaving remarks 

Benita 1945


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

very pretty i love it 
Dora


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Wonderful idea these are so well made. Thank you for sharing this its the first time i have seen this


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

This is new to me too. I love this idea


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

By the way have you collected the rings from your medication containers and other containers? It is the breakaway seals that I collect and if you dont have any use any plastic lid and a sharp scarple knife to cut the circles out. then start to crochet them all the way round to cover the plastic with single crochet and on the second row do three chains up and into the third chain of the row below and continue the three chains and into the third chain to the end of the circle. The third row you do double crochet in the three chain loops four in each loop . this will give you a frilly look and do this to the end and finish off


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lucinda_G said:


> A great idea. I love re-purposing. Your wreaths are colorful and so well done.


Agree!! Thanks for sharing..


----------

